# RTNETLINK file exists

## XenoTerraCide

2 birds one stone

first how do I resolve this?

```
RTNETLINK answers: File exists                                            [ !! ]
```

I'm sure I've done it before.

secondly what's wrong with this?

```
config_eth1=(

    "192.168.1.2/24"

    "192.168.2.2/24"

    "dhcp"

)

```

I don't seem to be getting my statics.

I have iproute2 intalled.

EDIT: after all this time I figured my problem... 

problem seems to be that I defined routes_ethX ... but I didn't add nogateway to dhcp_ethX adding no gateway resolves it.

here's my current conf.d/net if it helps anyone.

```

config_eth0=(

        "dhcp"

)

dhcp_eth0=( "release nodns nogateway nosendhost" )

dhcpcd_eth0=( "-t 5" )

routes_eth0=( "default via 192.168.61.1" )

dns_servers_eth0=(

        "127.0.0.1 192.168.61.1

        208.67.222.222 208.67.220.220

        35.8.2.41 35.8.98.43"

)

fallback_eth0=( "192.168.61.210/24" )

```

EDIT: I take it back... now it's occurring again when I have nogateway

----------

## UberLord

 *XenoTerraCide wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> dhcp_eth0=( "release nodns nogateway nosendhost" )
> ...

 

Those two lines should not be bash arrays and are possibly the cause of your error.

----------

## XenoTerraCide

hmmm... when you say bash array... you mean because I have it in ( ) ? or ... it's possible that what it doesn't like is the fact that it's multi-line. putting things on one line seems to help... but I'm not sure they were that way when I first added nogateway.

----------

## UberLord

Yes, just remove the ( ) from those two lines.

----------

